# Impossible d’activer iCloud Drive



## Rogerval (23 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelque temps, sur mon iPhone et mon iPad (a jour) l’app fichier me demande d’activer iCloud Drive. Et bizarre, dans les préférences iCloud Drive et impossible à activer. 

J’ai vu sur d’autres forums que je ne suis pas le seul, mais j’ai fouillé ici, et n’ai pas trouvé de solution 

Quelqu’un connaît la solution ?

Merci d’avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Qu'appelles tu préférences iCloud Drive?
Réglages...ton identifiant en tête des propositions..iCloud...iCloud Drive?


----------



## Rogerval (23 Novembre 2017)

C’est dans réglage/identifiant Apple/iCloud/ et là il y a une option iCloud Drive. Elle est grisée et impossible à changer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Novembre 2017)

Tu es bien en wifi?


----------



## Rogerval (25 Novembre 2017)

Oui. Wifi ou 4g, c'est pareil


----------



## Rogerval (25 Novembre 2017)

Bon, solution trouvée. Il s’agit de l’application in tune de Microsoft, qui gère ma boite pro et bloque pour des raisons de sécurité. 
Pas grand chose à y faire donc.


----------

